# Wolfsburger+Braunschweiger:monatliche Bike-Touren



## jensenbiker (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute!
Wir sind 3 Biker von ca. 45J. und machen seit Jahren jeden Monat zusammen eine 2-4 stündige Bike-Tour abwechselnd durch Deister,Elm oder Harz. Termine rufe ich für die ganze Saison m voraus aus, damit man sich es gleich in den Kalender schreiben kann.
Wir könnten noch 1-3 Mann regelmässige Verstärkung gebrauchen. Mehr Reifen - mehr Fun!
Leistungsniveau ist mittelfit, Fitness/Freizeit bei ca. 130er Puls ;-)), keine Racer. 
Tourenlänge 2-4 Std.
Durchschnittstempo ist eher mässig, es gibt aber immer wieder gelegentliche  Ausreissversuche einzelner Bekloppter, die noch zuviel Körner übrig haben, und regelmässig völlig unsinnige Downhillansinnen anderer alter Säcke (Deister max. 84km/h).
Eher Nebensächlich: Wir fahren erschwingliche Tourenfullys (Giant Transen)
Bei längeren Ausfahrten ist oft ne 1/2 Std. Biergarten am Schluss dabei.
Nächster Termin ist Sonntag 15.6. von 9:00-13:00 im Deister.

Wer kann gute Laune beitragen und kommt mit?

---------------------------------------------------------
Nachtrag:

Da die Frage mehrmals auftauchte / für unerfahrene Gruppenbiker sei gesagt:

Wer in den Hügeln beim biken Spass haben will, sollte eine gewisse  Grundfitness auf dem Rad mitbringen. Du solltest z.B. in der Lage sein,  im flachen 2 Stunden lang auf dem MTB durchgängig 25-30 km/h zu fahren,  noch besser laut Tacho einen 27 km/h Schnitt auf einer flachen 50 km  Strecke.
Dann wirst Du bei solch einer mässigen Bike Tour nicht leiden, sondern gut mithalten und auch echt Spass haben. 
Konditionsbolzer werden sehen, dass das kein hoher Anspruch ist - hier  im Forum sind sicher viele, die weit anspruchsvollere Touren fahren.

Der Kern unserer Truppe holt sich die notwendige Grundkondition aus strammem Radfahren von/zur Arbeit mangels anderer Trainingsmöglichkeit.

Wer wochenlang nicht radfährt und nicht sonst starke Kondition hat,  würde in den Bergen doch sehr leiden müssen - wäre schade um Dein  Wochenende. Die Belastung ist beim bergauffahren doch viel höher als bei  einer gemütlichen Radtour im flachen.         

Also raus ausm Auto und rauf aufs Rad!


----------



## Artis1986 (1. Juli 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus das du 15.*7* meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (1. Juli 2012)

... und der Startpunkt wäre wo?


----------



## jensenbiker (2. Juli 2012)

Natürlich am Sonntag 15.7.!
Sorry und danke Leute, gut aufgepasst wegen dem Datum.
1. Test bestanden! (Ihr, nicht ich leider)

Start wäre entweder um 08:45 Fahrgemeinschaft in WOB oder 09:00 Parkplatz BS-Ost (Ich könnte max. 2 mitnehmen, wenn wir die Vorderräder rausnehmen), da könnte man noch quatschen, weil man mehr Luft hat als beim fahren,

oder

09:00 im Deister an folgender Stelle (da wo die Pfeilspitze ist):
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.324613,9.401286&hl=de&num=1&t=m&z=15&iwloc=A
A2 Abfahrt Bad Nenndorf, rechts ab ein Stückchen die Landstrasse runter, nach ca. 300m links ab auf eine Nebenstrasse, unter der Brücke durch, auf der kleinen Parkbucht beim Natur-Erklärungsschild ist der Start. Wer nach der Runde noch 1/2 Std. Zeit hat, je nach Wetter nehmen wir noch in der Mooshütte (nur 300m entfernt) ein isotonisches Hefegetränk.


----------



## Marin6 (5. Juli 2012)

jensenbiker schrieb:


> Natürlich am Sonntag 15.7.!
> Sorry und danke Leute, gut aufgepasst wegen dem Datum.
> 1. Test bestanden! (Ihr, nicht ich leider)
> 
> ...



Hallo ich bin Bernd 51J und würde gern die Deister Tour mit fahren. Ich komme aus Laatzen und würde auf den Waldparkplatz fahren. Da ich fast 40 Jahre in Barsinghausen gelebt habe. Kann ich 100% Wegenetz Erfahrung mitbringen! Kurze Mail ob OK [email protected]


----------



## jensenbiker (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Bernd, schön, dass Du vorbeischaust! Dann treffen wir uns dort!


----------



## airbag40 (19. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin !

Wenn ihr das nächste mal startet würde ich mich gern anschließen . Ich komme aus Braunschweig (Norden) und bin immer für eine Schandtat mit dem Bike zu haben.  AHK Transport (3er) ist vorhanden und wartet auf seinen Einsatz. 

Lg Heiko


----------



## jensenbiker (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute, 
der nächste Termin steht am Sonntag 26.8. 9:00 Elm (P)Lutterspring:

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.234647,10.806359&num=1&t=h&z=16

ca. 2,5-3 Std rumbiken mit mittlerer Intensität, lockeren Abschnitten, mndestens 2 kurze, aber knackige Anstiege und die Aussicht auf ein Abschlusskaffee/Weizen im Cafe Tetzelstein stehn an.

Hey Heiko, wär schön, Dich da zu sehen! Ein Nerve mit Airbag möcht ich gern mal live sehen... ;-))
Schick mir gern ne PM für den Kontakt.


----------



## airbag40 (24. Juli 2012)

Prima der Termin ist notiert ich bin dabei !

LG


----------



## jensenbiker (30. Juli 2012)

Damit Ihr seht, dass wir nicht nur labern - die letzte Deister-Tour hat stattgefunden! Ca. 2,5 Std. biken bei gutem Wetter und der verdiente Abschlusskaffe im Cafe Teufelsbrücke waren die Anfahrt sicher wert.

Beim nächsten Termin am 26.8. im Elm sind wir voraussichtlich schon 5 Leute.

Also bis dann, bestellt trockenes Wetter oder zieht die 2te Garnitur an, der Elm ist immer ein bisschen matschig (wo Schatten ist).


----------



## tourerbs (13. August 2012)

jensenbiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> der nächste Termin steht am Sonntag 26.8. 9:00 Elm (P)Lutterspring:
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.234647,10.806359&num=1&t=h&z=16
> ...



Hallo, würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren... Bin auch 45 Jahre und komme aus Braunschweig. 

Passt das bei Euch noch?

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensenbiker (14. August 2012)

Hi Frank,

klar, komm einfach hin! Bis dann!


----------



## tourerbs (14. August 2012)

jensenbiker schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> klar, komm einfach hin! Bis dann!



So machen wir das...


----------



## Deejaydee (14. August 2012)

Ich hätte vielleicht demnächst auch mal Interessem muss das aber erstmal abklären. Z.Z. kann ich dank meinem Knie noch nicht so große touren fahren


----------



## airbag40 (22. August 2012)

Moin Moin ...... ich hab noch 2 Plätze auf dem Trailer frei für Sonntag. komme aus BS/Thune und könnte noch Mitfahrer auflesen .....also wer mag ....nur zu.


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2012)

hört sich für mich zwar nach CC an ,
aber ich hätt schon interesse.

bin bis morgen im Landkreis WF zu Besuch,
das Hardtail steht bisher noch unbenutzt im Laderaum.

Gibts ggf. vorneweg GPS-Daten von der Tour?

...wenn ihr mich mitnehmt ;-)


----------



## airbag40 (26. August 2012)

Hat riesigen SpaÃ gemacht heute !!....mit Wiederholungsfaktor !


von heute:



Strecke    22.64 km
Dauer   1h:51m:25s
â Geschw.keit   12.2 km/h
Max. Geschw.keit   45.5 km/h
Elevation   943 m â / 925 m â





LG Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swidi (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

bin 41(m)und aus BS.
Leider nicht wirklich sportlich und kann mir unter Puls 130 nix vorstellen.

Aber ein fast neues Cube Acid steht verstaubt in der Garage und da ich mehrere Pfunde los werden möchte,am liebsten in Gesellschaft,würde ich mich gerne das nächste mal anschliessen.
Falls das etwas für mich konditionel ist

Beste Grüße

Jaro (swidi)


----------



## jensenbiker (27. August 2012)

Hi Forumsinteressierte!

Da die Frage mehrmals auftauchte:

Ihr könnt an den von Airbag40 bereitgestellten Tourdaten sehen, wie so eine Biketour sich darstellt. Für unerfahrene Gruppenbiker sei gesagt:

Wer in den Hügeln beim biken Spass haben will, sollte eine gewisse Grundfitness auf dem Rad mitbringen. Du solltest z.B. in der Lage sein, im flachen 2 Stunden lang auf dem MTB durchgängig 25-30 km/h zu fahren, noch besser laut Tacho einen 27 km/h Schnitt auf einer flachen 50 km Strecke.
Dann wirst Du bei solch einer mässigen Bike Tour nicht leiden, sondern gut mithalten und auch echt Spass haben. 
Konditionsbolzer werden sehen, dass das kein hoher Anspruch ist - hier im Forum sind sicher viele, die weit anspruchsvollere Touren fahren.

Der Kern unserer Truppe holt sich die notwendige Grundkondition aus dem Radfahren von/zur Arbeit.

Wer wochenlang nicht radfährt und nicht sonst starke Kondition hat, würde in den Bergen doch sehr leiden müssen - wäre schade um Dein Wochenende. Die Belastung ist beim bergauffahren doch viel höher als bei einer gemütlichen Radtour im flachen.


----------



## jensenbiker (27. August 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Nachdem wir gestern im Deister gutes Wetter hatten und ne schöne Runde gedreht haben, ist die nächste Tour am Sonntag 16.9. im Harz geplant. Bei einem Start im Harz um 10:00 können wir Fahrgemeinschaft ab BS um ca. 9:00 ins Auge fassen, näheres folgt.
Da die Anfahrt dorthin etwas weiter ist, werd ich eine etwas längere Tour ausarbeiten - rechnet mit 3 Std/1300 HM reine Fahrzeit. Zuzüglich Päuschen/Plattenflicken/Umwege werden wir wohl gegen 14:30 dort wieder abfliegen, so dass wir gegen 15:30 wieder in BS wären.

Also Jungs, macht Euch fit, rauf aufs Rad statt rein ins Auto und Kette rechts!


----------



## jensenbiker (27. August 2012)

airbag40 schrieb:


> Hat riesigen SpaÃ gemacht heute !!....mit Wiederholungsfaktor !
> 
> von heute:
> 
> ...



Hey Heiko, schÃ¶ne Auswertung!
Ich hatte max Speed 59km/h )

Gruss Jens


----------



## swidi (27. August 2012)

Moin,



> einen 27 km/h Schnitt auf einer flachen 50 km Strecke.





> mässigen Bike Tour



O.k,dass ist für mich keine mässige Bike Tour,glaue ich.Den ich kann das schlecht beurteilen ob das viel oder wenig ist.Sagen wir mal so,ich schaffe(te) es in Fitnesstudio 1 Stunde Radfahren ohne übermässige Anstrengung :-D

Doch denke ich Harz ist für mich doch etwas zu anstrengend.

Also viel Spaß noch und wo ist die Anfänger Gruppe?

LG
swidi


----------



## jensenbiker (29. August 2012)

Hey swidi,

hast ja noch 2 Wochen Zeit, steig doch morgen mal auf dein Bike und tritt 2 Std rein, als Fitnesseinheit. Dann siehst Du ja ungefähr, ob Deine Kondition für das reicht, was wir (auch nur) schaffen. Ausserdem kannst Du bei direkt anschliessendem wiegen schon 1 kg weniger sehen. 
...
...
Ok, hast recht, das eine Kilo kommt nach dem essen+trinken in 30 min. zurück.. 

Gruss Jens


----------



## swidi (29. August 2012)

Moin,

na gut,morgen schaff ich es nicht zeitlich,aber am Freitag!
Motivation ist alles

LG
swidi


----------



## airbag40 (30. August 2012)

Moin Swidi !
Sag bescheid wenn du nicht alleine fahren willst, dann komm ich eine Runde mit und wir können zusammen eine drehen. 

LG Heiko


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. August 2012)

Hi,
die ein oder andere Tour wÃ¼rde ich auch gern mal mitfahren, wenn ihr nicht schon zu viele seid.
Mit meinen 44 Lenzen und in etwa demselben Leistungsniveau wie Ihr, sollte das eigentlich gut passen.
Wobei ich einen 27er Schnitt mit dem MtB schon recht hoch finde!
Kurz zu mir, ich komme aus Sickte und habe recht gute Wegekenntnis vom Elm, auch Trails, was ja schon mal nicht schaden kann.
Sport treibe ich 4-5 Mal die Woche, wobei ich aus ZeitgrÃ¼nden mehr Laufe. Radeln meistens nur einmal die Woche, entweder RR oder  natÃ¼rlich MtB. Meine Laufrunden umfassen 10 â 20 km, RR 50 â 100 km und MtB so Ã¤hnlich, ich achte da mehr auf hm.
Momentan liegt da das Limit so bei 2000hm denke ich. Die Letzte Tour dieser Art war im Urlaub zur Gotzenalm (Berchtesgaden) hoch,  danach war ich aber total im A****.

@Airbag40
Womit hast Du die Tour ausgewertet?
Mit einem Garmin? Der Elevationplott kommt mir etwas zu hoch vor.

GruÃ
Jens (noch einer)


----------



## airbag40 (30. August 2012)

Moin Jens !

Ich hab das mit dem Apfel (Endomondo) ausgewertet. Ich hatte auch erst gedacht das die HM-Angaben utopisch sind aber ich war vor 14 Tagen in Österreich (Flachau) und habe da einige Trails gefahren. Die Auswertungen der anderen die dort mitgefahren sind waren fast identisch.
Mit deiner Fitness kannst du dort locker mithalten bei der Runde. Ich muß noch einiges tun . Zur Zeit fahre ich 250-300 KM mit dem MTB (leider noch kein (RR) und ich Laufe mind 2x die Woche.
Ab nächster Woche steht das Fitti auch wieder an. Und das alles weil ich nächstes Jahr mir vorgenommen habe einen AlpenX zu fahren. 

LG Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. August 2012)

Kann auch sein dass ich das unterschätze
Ich hab's auch nicht überprüft, vom ansehen der Strecke würde ich sagen Ihr seid 4 x den Elm hochgefahren. 
Bist aber viel am radeln, dazu noch Laufen, gutes Training
Von der Fitness her müsste das passen, denke ich auch
Ich hab's nur nicht mehr eilig und fahre / laufe so, dass ich mich wohl fühle
Das mit dem "ich bin am schnellsten oben und bin somit der Geilste" hatte ich mal und genau das brauch ich nicht mehr


----------



## airbag40 (30. August 2012)

[/quote]Das mit dem "ich bin am schnellsten oben und bin somit der Geilste" hatte ich mal und genau das brauch ich nicht mehr[/quote]

Stimmt das brauche ich auch nicht  ....man muß auch mal "Nein" sagen können !


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2012)

Ich hoffe es stört niemanden wenn ich eine Touranfrage stelle

dann will ich mal anfragen, ob morgen jemand mit mir durch den Elm radeln möchte. 
Starten werde ich um 11 Uhr am Steinbruchparkplatz, oberhalb von Evessen bei der Obstbausiedlung "Obstbauer Hallhuber"
Sollen so 40 km werden, an der Südseite vom Elm bis zum Watzumer Weghäuschen, dann über den Tezelstein nach Lutterspring runter, wieder hoch zum Funkturm, runter ins Reitlingstal, andere Seite wieder hoch, noch ein Paar Trails und zurück zum Parkplatz.
Trailanteil würde ich auf 25 - 30% schätzen, 500m Feldweg, ca. 200m Straße, Rest Waldautobahn. 
In Summe knapp 40km mit übern Daumen 800hm, alles ruhig und easy going.
Bis jetzt bin ich noch alleine, evtl. Kommt meine Frau mit
Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen. 

Ich habe das auch in Elmtouren gepostet. 
Gruß Jens

Edit:
Startpunkt wird verlegt auf den Parkplatz Lutterspring. 
Bis jetzt sind wir zu Dritt


----------



## Lindener (31. August 2012)

Hallo Jens,


möchte gerne mitfahren. Hört sich gut an Deine Beschreibung.
Kenne mich in der Gegend noch garnicht aus.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## airbag40 (1. September 2012)

Moin ! Hab es leider zu spät gelesen...schade. Nun hat Frau was anderes geplant .....

Viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2012)

Moin Andreas,

sehr gut, ich freue mich

Heiko, Frauen sind immer gerne Diskussionsbereit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht.......
Abgerissenes Schaltauge, Portemonnaie vergessen mussten Anschreiben lassen und das Beste zum Schluss....
Hatte mein Garmin abgenommen und auf den Hinterreifen vom Pick-Up gelegt.
Geile Idee, bin losgefahren und unterwegs viel mir mein Garmin wieder ein.
Schnell umgedreht, zurück zum Parkplatz und es lag auch noch da....
Natürlich bin ich drübergefahren, lag ja auf dem Hinterrad, somit brauche ich ein Neues
Ansonsten wie immer im Elm, war eine schöne Tour

Tordaten:
40,6km mit 830hm, rund 39% Trailanteil (16km)


----------



## Lindener (1. September 2012)

N'Abend Jens,

ja, war ne sehr schöne Tour. Danke fürs guiden!
Und nächstes mal nehme ich mein Portemonnaie mit. 
Dein Garmin: Tja, was soll ich sagen? Scheiß passiert!

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2012)

Hol ich mir halt n neues Garmin, die Akkus waren eh leer

Wetter wird gut, werde am kommenden Mittwoch eine Feierabendtour fahren.
Denke 25-30km sollten reichen, Treffpunkt 16 Uhr wieder Parkplatz Lutterspring.
Eine Tour denke ich mir noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airbag40 (3. September 2012)

Ich werde versuchen am Mittwoch auch dort zu sein. Könnte aber 15min später werden , da meine Frau erst um 15.30 nach Hauuse kommt und wir unseren Sohn nicht alleine lassen können,  da der nur blödsinn macht.

LG Heiko


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. September 2012)

Ok, ich warte
Dann also 16:15 Uhr


----------



## Lindener (3. September 2012)

Hallo Jens,

bei mir wirds diese Woche leider nichts.
Bin voll durchgetaktet. :-(

Viel Spaß Euch!

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. September 2012)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch wer mit.
Es werden 27,5km mit ca. 600hm, sollte reichen zum Feierabend.


----------



## Moga (4. September 2012)

Laut Hermes sollte mein Paket mit den Schaltaugen morgen ankommen. Das anbauen sollte nicht all zu lange dauern, aber ich weiß leider nicht wie sehr die schaltung verstellt ist. Daher kanns sein das ich es nicht schaffe morgen, da ich bis 14:40 Schule habe. Falls es nicht klappt melde ich mich hier nochmal bis spätestens 10 nach 3. Falls ich mich nicht melde komme ich mit.


MFG   Bennet


----------



## airbag40 (4. September 2012)

Mach dir bloß keinen Streß. Wir treffen  uns um 16.30 und werden dann erst starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. September 2012)

airbag40 schrieb:


> Mach dir bloß keinen Streß. Wir treffen  uns um 16.30 und werden dann erst starten.


----------



## Moga (4. September 2012)

â¥  Okay, werd ich schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Moga (5. September 2012)

Gut. Funktioniert Alles. Werde gleich losfahren.


----------



## airbag40 (5. September 2012)

War ein super Tag heute  Danke an* Jens* für die Tourplanung und großen Dank an* Bennet* ! Ohne seinen Kettennieter würde ich wohl immer noch im Wald umherirren. Fazit Schaltauge abgerissen aus heiterem Himmel.....komme nach Hause Waschmaschine im Eimer und Sohnemann mit Fahrrad gestürzt..... :-( :-( Shit Happens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. September 2012)

airbag40 schrieb:


> War ein super Tag heute  Danke an* Jens* für die Tourplanung und großen Dank an* Bennet* ! Ohne seinen Kettennieter würde ich wohl immer noch im Wald umherirren. Fazit Schaltauge abgerissen aus heiterem Himmel.....komme nach Hause Waschmaschine im Eimer und Sohnemann mit Fahrrad gestürzt..... :-( :-( Shit Happens



 Schon merkwürdig, da gurke ich 4 Jahre durch den Elm, meistens mit mehreren und es ist noch nie ein Schaltauge flöten gegangen.
  Jetzt schon das Zweite und immer bei Touren die ich mir ausgedacht habe.
  Das hat damit zwar nix zu tun, trotzdem blödes Gefühl, man fühlt sich ja auch so'n Bisschen verantwortlich.
  Schön aber zu hören dass es Dir trotzdem gefallen hat, war ja doch noch ein kleiner "Ironman" mit Deinem Singlespeed Bike.

  Hat sich Dein Sohn verletzt?
  Als unsere Waschmaschine kaputt gegangen ist, hat meine Frau glaube ich innerlich gegrinst, neue Waschmaschine fand die klasse
  Muss das 29ner wohl noch warten.
  Ich würde die Tour gerne am kommenden Mittwoch wiederholen und dann hoffentlich ohne Defekte zu Ende fahren.
  Selbe Zeit, an derselben Stelle?


----------



## airbag40 (6. September 2012)

Keine Angst das war ein Fehler im System beim Auge  Bin nirgends angeeckt. Sohnenmann Knie, Hand lediert...geht aber. Waschmaschine läuft wieder kommt davon, wenn man die Taschen nicht entleert....Frauen halt.
Und somit steht dem Kauf nix mehr entgegegen....jipppppii. Jetzt ist noch die Frage ...welches...schaun wir mal.
Mitwoch halten wir mal fest. Ich hab bis 16.00 Dienst und danach würde ich kommen können.

LG Heiko


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. September 2012)

Hauptsache deinem Sohn geht es gut.
Bis Mittwoch ist ja noch etwas Zeit, kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## Moga (11. September 2012)

Ob ich morgen mitkomme, weiß ich noch nicht. Werde ich nach der Schule wohl erst wissen. Regen soll wohl keiner kommen. Werd mich dann morgen nochmal melden. 


Bennet


----------



## Moga (12. September 2012)

Werde heute nicht mitkommen.


----------



## airbag40 (12. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Mußte leider länger machen.

LG Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2012)

Hi,

habe ich gemerkt, dass keiner da war
Bin ich halt alleine die Ründe gefahren, diesmal ohne Defekt
Nächste Woche 16:30 Uhr wieder Parkplatz Lutterspring?


----------



## Moga (12. September 2012)

Ich denk mal, das ich dann wieder nicht kann ;(. Machen da wohl nen Schuhlausflug. Würde Donnerstag gehn? Da sollte ich können. 

Bennnet


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2012)

Hm, Donnerstag ist Sauna und ausruhen angesagt. 
Montag und Dienstag laufe ich.
Mittwoch Mtb oder RR.
Freitag wieder Laufen und Samstag wieder Radeln.
Sonntags machen wir meistens Familientag, obwohl ich da auch manchmal laufe.


----------



## Moga (12. September 2012)

Mal sehn. Stand noch nicht fest ob wir den Ausflug machen. Aber zur not würde auch Samstag gehn?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2012)

Mal sehen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt und was meine beiden Girls so vorhaben, vielleicht kommt meine Frau ja mit. 
Vergangenen Samstag sind wir auf den Brocken geradelt, sie war das erste mal da oben.


----------



## Moga (12. September 2012)

Ich war auch noch nicht da .


----------



## jensenbiker (15. September 2012)

So, morgen früh hab ich gutes Wetter bestellt, und es soll losgehen.
Treffen ist morgen 9:00 vor dem BMW-Autohändler in BS-Volkmarode:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.294294,10.597267&num=1&t=h&gl=de&z=17

Dann halt auf in den Harz, 3-4 Std biken / ca. 1700hm. Wer mitwill, einfach hinkommen oder mir PN schicken für Rücksprache.

Gruss Jens


----------



## jensenbiker (15. September 2012)

Also, bisher sind wir erst 2-3, da dürft Ihr noch dazukommen!


----------



## Marin6 (15. September 2012)

Kann leider nicht mit! Da ich heute erst vom Gardasee komme!! HM HM HM so ca.4800 in einer Woche. Soll mal ne Pause machen sagt meine Frau. Bilder kommen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (16. September 2012)

@ Shampoo: Mittwoch kann ich. Wetter soll auch schön werden. Hast schon eine Strecke geplant?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2012)

Hallo Bennet,

Mittwoch fahre ich ja fast immer.
Ich denke wir fahren das was wir nicht durchgefahren sind, nur diesmal wie geplant bis zum Ende durch. 
Also rund 27km mit ca. 600hm, nimm ne Lampe mit, letzte Woche war das schon recht finster auf dem Letzten Stück
Abfahrt gegen 16:30 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring.


----------



## Moga (16. September 2012)

Ich hab keine Lampe . Wann warst letzte Woche am Parkplatz?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2012)

So gegen 7 Uhr. 
Dann kauf Dir eine Lampe und auch ein Rücklicht. 
Musst ja nicht gleich eine Highendlampe sein, nur grade für deinen Rückweg wäre das wohl sinnvoll!


----------



## Moga (16. September 2012)

Ich werd mal gucken was man hier so bekommt.


----------



## jensenbiker (17. September 2012)

Hi Heiko, Bernd + Thomas,
haben ne schöne Tour bei feinstem Sonnenschein von Ilsenburg rund um die Eckertalsperre zum Torfhaus und zurück gefahren. So 34km, auf dem Rückweg den wunderhübschen Trail an der Ilse runter. Da waren gar nicht soo viele Fussgänger (und die sind richtig flink an die Seite gesprungen). Bester Wanderer-Kommentar am allerschönsten Trail-Stück am Bach war "kann man hier überhaupt richtig Fahrradfahren?!"

Bis zum nächsten Mal am 7.10., da sind auch alle anderen hier mit eingeladen!

Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensenbiker (17. September 2012)

ups+sorry. knoppzzuschnellgedrückt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. September 2012)

Hallo Jens,

das ist wirklich schön da an der Ilse
Würde natürlich gerne mitkommen am 07.10, nur ist das wieder an einem WE wo unsere Eintracht ein Heimspiel hat.
In diesem Fall am 06.10 und da bleibt es meistens nicht bei einem Bierchen
Den Tag danach verbringe ich dann auch gerne auf dem Sofa
Aber trotzdem Danke, beim nächstem Mal klappt es ja vielleicht.

mfg
Jens


----------



## wildkrokus (17. September 2012)

Hallo,
am morgigen Dienstag gibt es eine kurze, knackige Runde.

 Treffen kurz vor 18 uhr, definitiver Start 18 Uhr

Treffpunkt vorm Sportzentrum der TU 

Franz-Liszt-Straße 34
38106 Braunschweig

Wer mitkommen möchte erscheint am Treffpunkt.

siehe auch:
 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504303&highlight=braunschweig&page=54



Gruß
Wildkrokus


----------



## Marin6 (18. September 2012)

jensenbiker schrieb:


> Hi Heiko, Bernd + Thomas,
> haben ne schöne Tour bei feinstem Sonnenschein von Ilsenburg rund um die Eckertalsperre zum Torfhaus und zurück gefahren. So 34km, auf dem Rückweg den wunderhübschen Trail an der Ilse runter. Da waren gar nicht soo viele Fussgänger (und die sind richtig flink an die Seite gesprungen). Bester Wanderer-Kommentar am allerschönsten Trail-Stück am Bach war "kann man hier überhaupt richtig Fahrradfahren?!"
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal am 7.10., da sind auch alle anderen hier mit eingeladen!
> ...



Moin Jens,
bin am 07.10.2012 dabei!! Wo geht es hin??

Gruss Bernd


----------



## Moga (19. September 2012)

Sooo...   Lampe hab ich nocht nicht . Drecks Post . Aber ich nehm nen Refleltor fürs Bein mit. sollte auch gehn fürn Rückweg. Im dunkeln fahrn ist jez nicht so das Problem. mach ich hier auch öfters.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. September 2012)

Ich fahre am Mittwoch nicht, unsere Eintracht spielt und das ist Vati im Stadion
Aber dafür geht bestimmt was am kommenden WE


----------



## Moga (24. September 2012)

Guuut .  Hätte am Mittwoch auch nicht gekonnt. Aber wenn das am Wochenende klappt wäre das schon schön. Vllt eine etwas längere Tour?


----------



## Lindener (25. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

au ja, am Wochenende wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei.
Bis dahin sind auch die Ersatzschaltaugen angeliefert worden.
Die braucht man ja, wenn man mit Euch loszieht! ;-)


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2012)

Moin,
Sonntag kann ich nicht, aber dafür am Samstag. 
Wetter passt wohl auch, ich würde eine Runde im östlichen Teil vom Elm vorschlagen. Knapp 45km mit rund 800hm.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Watzumer Häuschen, ich schlage mal 12 Uhr vor.


----------



## Lindener (28. September 2012)

Moin,

genau so machen wir's. Ich bin dabei!
Bis morgen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (28. September 2012)

Sollte bei mir auch gehn. Wo ist denn der  Parkplatz Watzumer Häuschen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2012)

Räbke Richtung Eitzum, kruz vor Eitzum rechts, an der Walkante, ist dann das Watzumer Häuschen.


----------



## Moga (28. September 2012)

Gut, dann sehn wir uns morgen .


----------



## wildkrokus (2. Oktober 2012)

[FONT="]Hallo,[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]wer hat Lust am morgigen Mittwoch eine schöne Tour in den Elm oder die Asse zu unternehmen.[/FONT]

[FONT="]Start so gegen 10:30 Uhr ab TU Sportzentrum.[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Wer Interesse hat meldet  via E- Mail unter Angabe einer Telefonnummer damit wir Details zur Tour  gemeinsam und schnell abklären können..[/FONT]


----------



## dre (3. Oktober 2012)

Ätsch bätsch, an alle die die Toour verpasst haben. Per Zufall sind wir durch den Elm gefahren; eine schöne feiertagsentspannten Runde, bei perfektem Wetter.


----------



## jensenbiker (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute, die angekündigte Tour im Harz geht los,
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz BS-Ost (BurgerKing) um 9:00.

Die Tour habe ich mir gedacht - 38km ab Goslar, 1200hm,
gpx siehe Anhang.

Also, seid am Start! Wer was absprechen will, PN an mich.

Gruss Jens


----------



## jensenbiker (15. Dezember 2012)

Jo Leute,

zur Zeit ist durchbeissen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit angesagt - mit Spikereifen und gut eingepackt ists aber ganz ok. Schlittenziehen für die Kids hinterm Trekkingbike ist der grosse Renner!

Wünsche Euch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und komme ab Februar mit neuen Tourenterminen.


----------



## Lindener (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wie siehts denn mit ner kleinen Matsch bzw. Schnee Runde zwischen 29.12. und 06.01. bei euch aus? Evtl. im Elm? Immer nur futtern ist ja auch nichts auf Dauer....

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Moga (20. Dezember 2012)

Lust hätte ich, aber ich bin vor nen paar Wochen im Elm gefahren und muss sagen, das man die ganzen Trails vergessen kann. Das meisste ist nicht befahrbar. Einfach zu nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensenbiker (21. Dezember 2012)

Do bin i zum schifoan in´d Alpen.

Wenn wer fährt, Foto der Schlammschlacht ist Pflicht  !! Habs schon 2 x versucht, zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester im Elm zu fahren, ist herausragend lehmiger/pampiger/matschiger Boden zu der Zeit. Da sind ja selbst im Sommer nach 1 Woche Trockenheit noch im Schatten die Matschekuhlen... Da wär der Harz fester (Steine + Moor klebt nicht so), wenn nicht schon Schnee liegen täte...

Viel Spass trotzdem, Ihr seid ja nicht aus Zucker!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## tourerbs (5. Februar 2013)

Für alle, die gerne in einer Gruppe fahren...

Der MTV Braunschweig startet ab April eine neue MTB-Gruppe, die freizeitorientiert unterwegs ist. Mittwochs ab 18 Uhr im Braunschweiger Bereich und Sonntags ab 10 Uhr - hier auch im Elm und im Harz...

Erster Termin ist der 03.04.13, 18 Uhr, am Sportgelände des MTV, Rote Wiese, Braunschweig. Bei Interesse kurz im MTV Braunschweig melden - da gibt's dann alle weiteren Infos oder zum ersten Treffen kommen.

Gruß tourerbs


----------



## Lindener (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


wie siehts denn am WE aus?
Hat jemand Lust eine kleine Elm-Tour zu drehen?
Nass ist es ja im Moment nicht...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## tourerbs (2. April 2013)

So, morgen geht's los. Erstes Treffen der neuen MTB Gruppe des MTV Braunschweig um 18 Uhr an der Roten Wiese. Mehr unter den Terminen beim Last Minute Biking...
Gruß tourerbs


----------



## jensenbiker (3. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

die Wade juckt schon, es geht wieder los: 

Die erste Sonntagstour startet traditionell in den Deister, so 2-2,5 Std reine Fahrzeit. Rückkehr nach BS gegen 13-14:00.
Für diese erste Bergtour im Jahr wird noch nicht viel Kondition vorausgesetzt. Wir fahren ruhiges Tempo und ges. wohl nicht mehr als 500-800hm. Bei Mistwetter fahren wir auch, da ist dann das Alster danach in der Mooshütte das Highlight.

Treffmöglichkeit 07:45 in Wolfsburg oder 08:10 in Braunschweig, oder kurz nach 09:00 im Deister, am Naturschutz-Explorama von Bad Nenndorf kommend auf dem halben Weg zur Mooshütte, dort:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.324...,9.401507&spn=0.010111,0.01929&num=1&t=h&z=16

Wer mitwill muss die Hand heben!  (wir sind bisher 4 Leutz á 40-45J.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensenbiker (3. April 2013)

EINLADUNG

Hi Andreas,

vielleicht treffen wir uns auf der Deister-Tour dieses WE?
Bist ja recht aktiv (zumindest hier im Forum), aber ich/wir können ja nur am WE, und das auch nicht jedes...
Die nächste Monatstour am So. 12.5. wird dann vormittags im Elm sein.


----------



## wildkrokus (27. Juni 2014)

..


----------



## jensenbiker (7. Juli 2014)

Hat einer von Euch mal Zeit+Lust auf einem Mittwoch vormittag?
Da könnte ich öfter mal im Elm fahren so 2 Std. vormittags.


----------

